# Weekly Competition 2016-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F' U R' F' U2 R U R2 U
*2. *R2 F U F R2 U' F R'
*3. *R' F' U2 F2 R F' U F' U
*4. *U2 F2 R F R' F' U' R U'
*5. *U F2 R' U' R F' R2 U'

*3x3x3
1. *D L2 F' R2 F2 D R B2 D B2 U2 L2 B D2 B L2 D2 L2 D2
*2. *D2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' U' R2 F2 U' R' B D2 F2
*3. *D F2 U2 B2 D B2 D' B2 L2 D U2 F L' D2 L F' L2 D F' L F
*4. *F' R2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 L R2 F' U R' F L' B2
*5. *D U B2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U L2 R B' R' B' R' D F' L' U L'

*4x4x4
1. *U Fw Uw2 L D U2 L B' L2 Rw2 R Uw R2 Fw2 F Rw U L2 Rw' D' Uw' B2 Rw Fw' R' B Uw' F' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' R D U' Fw' F' L' Uw2 B'
*2. *Rw' B2 F' Uw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 U' Rw' D' B' F Uw' B Fw2 F' Rw2 B2 F2 Rw D2 L' D2 U Fw2 Rw B U2 R U F' L R2 Uw2 Fw Uw U2 B' F2 D'
*3. *B Fw2 F2 Rw' D F2 L Rw2 R F U2 L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F Uw' R B' R D2 Uw U2 L R' Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 L D F' Uw Rw2 F Uw F2 L2 Rw Fw2
*4. *R U2 L B' L2 D' Fw2 L R' Fw' L' F' U2 Rw U' B' Fw' F L2 F' L2 D' L2 U2 L' Uw' L D2 U Rw' B R2 Uw' Fw R2 B Rw2 U2 B' Rw
*5. *Rw2 R2 D U2 L' Rw' U' Fw2 L' Uw' Fw' F R2 Fw' Rw' B2 Fw U' B R2 D2 U F Rw' U' Rw' Fw' F Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 D' Uw U' Rw2 D2 Fw L2 R

*5x5x5
1. *U F Uw Rw Fw2 L Uw2 L' F' Dw R2 B' R' Uw F Dw2 L2 Dw B' Bw' R Dw' U2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 F' Dw' U B' Dw' Uw2 B2 Rw' D' Uw R' Bw D2 Dw' Uw' U2 Bw Lw' Dw2 L Lw' Bw Lw2 Dw2 B' U2 Fw' L R2 Bw R Dw2 U'
*2. *L2 Uw Lw2 Dw' U2 R2 Fw' L2 R Dw2 F' D' U L2 Lw Rw R Fw Uw2 B Rw' B' Fw2 R' F' L Lw2 Rw R Uw R' U' Bw Fw' F D2 Dw Uw L2 Lw2 F D2 L' R' Bw' Dw2 L' R B' Fw2 F L' B2 R' D2 F' Lw Rw Dw2 R'
*3. *L' Uw' L' R2 Dw' U2 R' D2 Dw' L2 Rw2 B' F' R Bw2 Fw2 Lw D B' Fw2 F U' Bw F L' Bw Uw Fw' F' U' B2 Bw' Fw2 F' Uw Rw F' Lw2 B Dw Uw Rw' U F' Rw2 D2 Lw R' Fw F2 R2 Uw2 B' Dw Fw F U2 R' B D'
*4. *Uw2 Bw' R' B' D2 Uw B2 U L' R' Fw2 F Uw2 Bw2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Bw Fw' Dw2 L Lw2 D' Uw Bw' D L' D Uw F Dw' Lw Rw Uw2 U2 L2 R U Fw' F Rw Dw' Bw L2 B' Dw' Rw' F R' U2 L2 Rw' D Rw' Bw' L2 F R' F' Rw2
*5. *B Bw' Fw F2 R2 D' Dw2 Rw' Uw' L' R Bw' Fw F2 Lw Fw2 Dw Lw Uw B Bw' Dw2 U2 F Dw Fw' F Dw' Uw2 Rw2 F Dw2 Lw' D' U2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' Fw' D Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 B Fw2 U' Fw2 L2 B' U' L Fw2 F' Rw Fw' L D

*6x6x6
1. *B2 2B 3F F 3U' 2U 2F' 2L' D2 2D2 2U' U 2F2 L' R2 2D 2U' F2 L 2B' 2F2 L2 3F 3R B2 U' 2R2 R2 3F2 2L 2F 2R' U' R2 B 3F L D2 2D2 2U U 2L 3F' L B 2B 3F2 2F2 F2 2D' 3F 3U L2 3R2 2B 3U' 2L 2D B 2B' 2F2 F' R' 2D' 2F2 2D 3F2 2L2 B2 L2
*2. *2L' 3F2 D2 U 3R2 2R2 3U2 2R2 2D 3F' F2 R2 B' F' 2L' 3R' B 2L2 3F' 2U R 2F' D L' 2F 2R 2B2 2F' 2D' 3R2 3F 2U' U 2L 2R' B 2F 2L 3R' B' 2B' 3F' 2L2 D2 U R' B' L 3R2 2R2 R D 3U' U' 2F2 L2 3U2 2U 3R 3F L2 3R2 2F2 F2 3U 2F' 3U' 2U2 R2 2B'
*3. *D' 3U2 2L 2F L' 2U2 B2 2R2 2U2 3F2 U2 2L2 2R 3F2 3R' R' D' F' L2 D 2U' 2R R' F2 2R' 3U2 L2 3U' B' 2D' 2U' B 2F 2L2 U' 2R R F 3U' U B' 2F F' 2U B D 2U' 3R2 U' 2R' 2D 2L 2R 2U 2R' R D2 2D' U 2L2 U' 3F' 2D 2L' 2B F2 2R2 2B 2U 3F2
*4. *F2 2L R2 3F' D2 2U2 L2 3R2 2F2 3U 3R U' 3F' U' R2 D' 2D B L2 D' 2D L R 2D2 2U' U R2 F' 3U U 3F 2F' D2 2F2 L D 3R' B' 2B F2 L2 2L R' B' F' 2U 3R 2R' U R' F 3U B' 3F' R 2D 3R 3F R 2D 2L B2 3R' 2R' 3U' 2R R' D2 R' D'
*5. *R' 2U 2F 2R2 U' L2 2B2 2L' 2D 3R' 2R' F' 2L2 3U R2 3U' 2F' U' F L' 2B U' 3F 2L' 3R2 R2 U' 2R2 R' 3F' L 3R U 2L2 2D 2U 3R F 2D' U' 2B' 2F' U2 2B' 2U' F2 2L' R 2F' 2U' U' 3F2 D' L2 3R' B R2 2U' 2B2 U2 R2 3U2 2R2 3F' F' 2D B' 2B' 2R 2U

*7x7x7
1. *2U2 B2 F 3D B2 L 3R' R' 2D' U 3L F 3D 3U' 3F2 3L' 3D' L' 3L' R2 2B' 2D 3D 3U' 2U2 2F' 3L' 3R' B 2F 2R2 3D2 2U2 3B 3L' B 2B 3F2 F 2D' 2B' 3F2 3R 2R D' 2B 3B F2 L 3D' L2 2R 3F' 2R' 2D 2U' 2F 2U 3L 3B' 2F L' 2F 3D L2 2L 2D2 2R' D' 3U2 2U 3L' U' L' 2U' 2B2 3L D2 2D' 3D 2B 2D 2B' F 3D2 3U R2 2U' 3B' 2R R' 2D' 2U' 2B' 2F F2 3U' 2L U R2
*2. *R U 3L 2R' 2U L' 3F2 2U2 3L2 R D2 3D2 2L' B' 2B' 3B' 2F 3U' U 3L' U B 3F 2D' 2L' 2U2 3B 3F 3L' 2B2 3B 3F2 2R2 3D2 3R2 3U2 3F2 F2 2L 3F2 L' 3R2 2R R F2 2D2 U' B' F L2 B D2 2U' 2L U L' 3L 3R 3U 3R' 2R 2U2 3L2 3U2 2R2 2D R2 3B' 3D 3U' 2R U2 2B' 3R2 B' 2B' 2R B 3B2 U2 3B2 U2 L' R2 3D' 3U 2R' 3U' L2 3R2 3U2 2R' D2 2R R' B' 2R2 2D' 2U2 U
*3. *B 3R' 3U' L' 2R2 3B2 2L2 3R2 2R2 U' L' 2L 2R 2B 3F' L' 3R F' 2L' 2U L' R2 B2 3D2 3L2 D' 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R 3B R 2B2 3R2 3U' 2L' D 2B U L 3R2 2D' 2R 3B2 2F2 2R' 2U 2R B' 2L 2R2 3B' D 3D 3F2 2D2 L2 3L' D2 3U2 L B2 2B2 3F 3U' 2L2 2B2 2U' 2F2 D2 3D F2 2R2 2F' 2D2 3D' 3F2 3R2 2B' 3F2 U 3R 3B2 3D' 2U' L' D' 3D' 3L 3D2 R D 3B2 2D2 B2 2B F2 2L 3L' 3R'
*4. *3B2 3R 2D 2B' F2 R 3U2 U2 2B' 3B F 3D 3U L 2R' 2B' 3B2 2U2 3B' 3F 3L' 2R2 2B' 3B' 2D 3R' 3U 2B 2L' 3R R' 2B2 3R2 2F' U' 3B R' 3B' U2 3L' D' 2R 3F2 2R 2F F2 2U' 2L 2U U 2L2 3B2 2F' 2U2 B U' R 2B2 L' U 2F 3U 2L U' 2R2 D2 2L' 3U2 2L' 3B 3R 2R' D' 3B D 2D 3D 2R2 2U' 2B 2F 3D2 3L U2 B 2D2 3L 2D2 3B' D' 2D2 U' R B 2L' 3U2 3R2 B2 3B' F2
*5. *R' 3F 2U2 B 2B2 3B 3U2 3B' 3U2 2F 2L' 3D' 3B 3F' 2F L2 D 3F' 3D 3L2 2B F L2 2L 3L2 3R 2R D L 3D' 3L' 3R' 2D' 2U2 U2 L2 B' U 2R2 D 3D' 2U2 2B2 2U2 U' 2F' 3R2 3U2 2U' L' 2R2 3B 2F2 2L R' 3B' 3U2 U' 2L2 R2 D' F2 R 2F2 2U2 2B 2L2 3D2 3F2 D' 3F' 3L' 3R' 2F' L' F' 3U' 2U R2 F2 L 2R2 3U2 U 3F' 2L' R U 2L2 2U R2 2B2 2L' 3R' 2R 2B F2 U' 3B 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R' U F R2 F2 U2 F' U2
*2. *F2 U R' U' R U' R U2 R U'
*3. *U' R2 F' R U' F R U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U B2 U' B F' L' D2 F' D' R2 B' F' U2
*2. *D2 L2 F2 D F2 D U2 L2 U F2 U' L' B2 D U' R2 F R2 U B' D2
*3. *R2 F' D2 B' D B2 L' U2 F L' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 R' D2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B2 Uw2 B L F2 U B2 R' Fw R2 U2 Rw2 Fw L' D2 L' F' U2 Rw D B2 Fw F D2 Uw Fw F U2 B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw U L' Fw F' D2 Uw2 U F
*2. *D2 Uw U' B Fw F' R' Uw Fw F2 L B' R B F2 L B' L2 Rw U2 Fw' Rw F U2 Fw' L2 F' L2 Rw F2 R' Fw' F' Rw' Fw2 Uw' F' Rw' Uw' F2
*3. *D2 Uw2 R2 D Rw F2 Rw2 R' B Uw2 F2 R' D' R2 Fw2 R D2 L' Fw' D Uw' B2 Uw' Rw' R' B2 D Fw U' B' Uw' Rw' R2 D2 Uw U2 Fw' Rw2 R' F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D Uw' F2 D' Dw' Lw2 F2 Dw' F' D' R' D2 Dw' Uw2 R' Fw L2 D' Fw' F L' Lw' Rw Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 U Fw' F2 U2 Fw Rw' Fw' Lw2 D2 F' D Dw2 Uw' L Lw' R' Dw F' Uw2 Bw Lw Bw' R B2 R2 F' Lw' Uw' Lw D2 F'
*2. *L Uw2 R2 Bw2 F Dw' U2 B' Dw2 Bw2 Lw Rw' B2 Bw2 Lw Rw D2 F U Bw' F' R2 Fw Rw B2 F D2 Lw Fw2 L2 Lw Bw Fw' D R2 Uw2 U' Rw' B Rw2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw' F2 U2 Bw2 Lw' D' Bw2 F D Bw Lw2 F' U R2 Dw Lw2 Uw2
*3. *B2 U' Bw R2 Uw' U2 R' Dw2 L2 R D2 Dw2 Uw U Lw' Dw' Uw2 F Lw2 B2 Lw' R2 Fw F' L' Lw' B2 R' F D' Fw' D Dw2 U B2 Bw' Fw' Dw' Uw' U2 Lw R B' F2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 R' B U Rw2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Dw2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L' 2U2 2L' B D' 2F' U' 2B2 2U' L R U 2R2 2D2 B' 2B F' U L' F 2U2 F L' 3R 2R2 2U U2 L' 3R2 2R R 2U' 3R2 2U 2L' B2 F 2U' B' 2F F 2U' B' 3R2 R2 3F2 U2 2L2 3R' 2D 2L' 2R' 3F2 R2 2F2 2L2 U' B' 3U 2U' 3R 3U2 2B F' 2R 2D2 2F D' U' 2B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2R' 3B 2D' 3L' 3U' 2F' 3U L' D2 3B' D' L2 3L2 F 3R' U2 2R' B L2 B2 3U U' 3B' U2 2L R' F' R2 D2 2B2 D2 3F 3R 2B 3L2 B' 2L 2F' F2 D' 3U 2L 3F' 2R' D' 2D 2R2 2B' L2 3R2 B' 3F2 2D' 3F U2 R2 2B' 2U 2F L' 3F2 F2 U2 2L' 2R 2B2 3L' R F' 3R 2F L 3F 2D2 3D2 2B2 D' 2D 3R2 F2 3D' 2B' 3D L2 2R U2 3B' 3R2 2B' 2F' 3L2 2D2 R D' 2B L R 2D 2L 3D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 R U' B2 U' R F' R D R' D
*2. *L2 B2 U D R' F2 L2 B U' R2 U2 F B2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F
*3. *R B L2 F B D' B R2 U' L B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 L2
*4. *D2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 L' F' L U2 R' F' L2 R' U' F2
*5. *D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 B U' F2 L2 F' R
*6. *B R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 F' R' B' U F2 R2 D F' L2 F U2
*7. *B2 R D B' R' U2 F2 U B L2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L B2 R'
*8. *D B D' L U2 F L F2 U' R' U2 B U2 R2 B' R2 F R2 B' U2 R2
*9. *R2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 D B U' R F2 L' D' L' B2 U
*10. *B R2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F D B2 R U' R' F' D2 B F'
*11. *B2 L F2 L B2 L' D2 L' B2 R2 U2 B' U' F2 D' U' B2 U' R' F2 R
*12. *L B2 L B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D' B' D' B R F' R' B R2
*13. *U' D' L' D F2 D2 B R U2 L F' L2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 F U2
*14. *F2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U L2 R' F U B2 L2 R' U
*15. *U' L2 U F2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R' F2 U B' D2 B' R' F2 R
*16. *D2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 D2 B' U2 R F' D R F' U2 R2 B' L
*17. *B' L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B F2 D2 F2 U' B' U2 B U2 F R D' L' U'
*18. *B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R2 B' F L' F R2 U2 R' B' R2 B'
*19. *F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' U F2 U L2 F2 R' F' D' R2 F D R' F U
*20. *D2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B F' U B' L U R F' D L'
*21. *B2 D2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L' D' B R' D2 F' D' U2 B U'
*22. *U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' R2 U' F' R2 F2 L' D B' R B F' D' R2
*23. *R F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' F' U F R F2 D' U F' D
*24. *R F2 D B' R U2 L' D R2 B' D F2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2
*25. *F U B2 U2 B R U B L2 U' R2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' D2 B R2 F
*26. *B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R B U' F' L2 F2 U' R D' B
*27. *B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F D2 R F' U R2 U F U' B'
*28. *B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L' F U' F2 D' L2 F L2 D' U
*29. *L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D' L2 U2 F L B U L R D' L2 D L
*30. *F U2 R' L' D' F' L' U2 B U2 R B2 R' U2 D2 L U2 R' F2 U2
*31. *D2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U R' D F' L' U2 L R2 U B' D2
*32. *L U' R U' L2 U2 L2 B D F' U2 D2 B2 R U2 L B2 R U2 R' L'
*33. *U R' B2 R B D' R' D' B U R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2
*34. *R2 F2 R' D2 L D2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' B' D F' R F U2 B2 U' F D2
*35. *B' D2 L' F' U2 F' R' D' B2 L F' U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2
*36. *F U' B' D2 L' B' D B' R D' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D
*37. *D F2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 U2 B R' F2 R D' F2 U' L2 R' U'
*38. *D F2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F L F2 U' L D U R' U
*39. *U B2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U B' R F D B D2 L2 U B2 D2
*40. *D2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D U' B L' R' U' F2 L2 D2 B2 F' R U2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R F2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' B L F D' L' B' U' R2 B
*2. *U' D' R' F' D2 L' B L' U L' B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U
*3. *R2 B L2 B2 D' B' R D F2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 L2 B2 U2 B U2
*4. *B2 L2 F' R2 B U2 F' L2 U2 F' R' D' R U F U L F U'
*5. *D F2 U F2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 D F2 L' B' F2 U' R U2 F D B R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 U B2 D U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' F' D' R U' B2 R' F' L' F2
*2. *L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 D U F' U' B L' B2 F' D B2 L
*3. *R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 F U' F2 D2 L' R2 B' D
*4. *F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U L2 R2 D U' B' D2 L' B' U2 R' D R D' L'
*5. *B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D L2 R2 U L2 U R B2 F L' B' F' U R2 D F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' F2 D R' U2 B2 F' L2 U2
*2. *R2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' L B F' L' F' R D2 F2
*3. *R' D2 L' U2 F2 B' D F' D2 F2 B2 R' U2 R L B2 D2 L'
*4. *D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' R2 D' R' D2 R U R F' D' U2 L
*5. *B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L' R2 D2 L' B' D' F2 L' B U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 R2 F' R' D' L2 U2 D' R L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F' R U' F2 U F R2 U' F2 U
*3. *L2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B L D2 R' U' L D R F2 D U2
*4. *Uw' B' F' Rw2 R2 U2 B' Uw' U Rw' D' U' Rw' D' R2 D2 Uw2 Fw L2 R2 D U2 L Rw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 F2 L' Fw' L' R2 U2 F2 Uw' R B2 Rw U' Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U' F U2 F U' R' U R'
*3. *F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 F D2 F L2 D L B R D' B' U' F' D
*4. *U2 B Rw B2 D' Uw2 U Fw U2 Rw' B F2 D2 B2 F D' L' B2 L' D Uw2 L Uw' U' R' F Uw' R' D2 B2 F2 D' L Uw2 B' Uw' U' R B U'
*5. *L2 R2 Fw R Uw Fw2 U Rw' F D2 Bw F2 Rw D Dw' Uw2 F2 R' B' Fw F Rw' F2 Rw2 D Lw' Bw2 D' U2 B2 Bw' U Fw2 Dw' Fw L Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Rw' Uw2 U Lw2 D2 U R Dw2 Lw2 R2 F Lw Rw2 F2 D2 Lw Dw B R F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / UUUd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L R U' R B' L U R' U' l r' b u'
*2. *R' L U' R B U R' B r' b' u
*3. *U R B U' L' R' B R' r b' u
*4. *L R B' L U' L' R' U L l' r' b'
*5. *L' B' L U' L U R B

*Square-1
1. *(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (0, 2) / (4, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2)
*4. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (4, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) /

*Skewb
1. *D L' R' L' U R U' D' U' D' U'
*2. *U' D' U' R' D' U' L' U L' D' U'
*3. *R D U' R L D' L D' L' D' U'
*4. *D' R U' D L' U D' D U' D' U'
*5. *L' R L U' D' L U L' U' D' U'


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 6, 2016)

*4x4x4*: 1:56.08, (2:12.29), (1:47.09), 1:48.56, 1:53.08 = *1:52.58

3x3x3*: 33.75, 36.35, 32.22, (38.80), (30.04) = *34.11

2x2x2*: 15.26, (5:25.21), 15.68, 14.48, (9.60) = *15.15 *#2 I was interrupted and left the timer running so as not to DNF.

*2-3-4 Relay*: 11.32, 42.94, 2:02.97 = *2:57.24

5x5x5*: 4:29.38, (DNF), 4:02.02, 4:24.46, (3:54.12) = *4:18.62

2-3-4-5 Relay*: 10.57, 35.79, 2:03.33, 4:26.72 = *7:16.43

6x6x6*: 8:29.86, 7:07.32, 7:24.44, (9:04.51), (7:03.21) = *7:40.54

3x3x3 OH*: 1:15.79, (56.45), (1:28.91), 1:24.02, 1:10.98 = *1:16.93

2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF (1:40.48), 1:56.40, DNF (1:50.74) = *1:56.40*


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Sep 6, 2016)

Pyraminx:1. 12.35 2. 4.85 3. 4.73 4. 5.66 5. 4.64=5.08 avg


----------



## JakeAK (Sep 7, 2016)

2x2: 4.69, (4.73), (2.11), 2.73, 4.06 = 3.83
3x3: (14.50), 13.16, 11.84, (11.13), 12.00 = 12.33
3x3OH: 18.38, (20.69), 19.78, 19.72, (17.27) = 19.29
2BLD: 11.88
3BLD: 38.65


----------



## charlesmgb5 (Sep 7, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 2.02, 1.90, 2.18, 2.37, 2.04 = *2.08
3x3x3:* 8.79, 13.47, 8.15, 6.74, 7.91 =* 8.28
4x4x4:* 44.15, 54.28, 41.20, 1:09.48, 42.70 = *47.04
5x5x5:* 1:25.82, 1:18.10, 1:20.98, 1:28.96, 1:38.94 = *1:25.25
2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 10.26, 7.67, 9.20 = *7.67
3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:24.85, DNF, DNF = *1:24.85
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 1/2 (5:14.04)
3x3x3 One Handed:* 14.89, 18.27, 17.06, 15.75, 17.33 = *16.71
3x3x3 Match the Scramble:* 1:18.58, 1:28.73, 2:11.39, 1:17.85, 59.23 = *1:21.72
234 Relay: 3:08.87 *//Big pop on the 4x4
*2345 Relay: 2:45.31
Clock: *11.16, 11.55, 7.70, 8.63 = *10.45
Megaminx:* 1:08.54, 1:25.25, 1:18.58, 1:18.45, 1:25.31 = *1:20.76
Pyraminx:* 5.97, 6.72, 6.05, 6.03, 4.29 = *6.02
Square-1:* 24.61, 16.40, 18.09, 20.81, 23.72 = *20.87
Skewb:* 10.25, 10.77, 12.48, 5.61, 7.62 = *9.55
FMC: 34*


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 R2 F' R' D' L2 U2 D' R L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 U2

EO-XCross: U R2 F2 R' B' F' U F' U D2 B2
AB5C: F D2 F' D B' (*) D' B2 D' B' D
At (*): B U F2 U' B' U F2 (**) U'
At (**): F R B R' F' R B' R'

Solution: U R2 F2 R' B' F' U F' U D2 B2 F D2 F' D U F2 U' B' U F' R B R' F' R B' R' U' D' B2 D' B' D


----------



## Thecuberrr (Sep 7, 2016)

2x2: 6.55, (8.05), 7.11, (4.33), 5.83 = 6.5
3x3: 21.09 (15.17) 18.86 19.05 (23.71) = 19.67   
4x4: (1:22.32), 1:15.69, 1:12.99, 1:20.14, (1:09.24) = 1:16.27   
Pyra: 9.64, (10.22), 7.19, 8.89, (4.29) = 8.57
3x3 OH: 47.53, 50.34, (52.04), (44.94), 49.96 = 49.28
Square-1: (29.29), 34.62, 32.53, 30.58, (47.47) = 32.58 
2-4 Relay: 2:02.06


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 8, 2016)

3x3: 25.25, (36.75), (20.54), 24.04, 26.56 = Average is 25.28
2x2: 7.80, 7.92, (DNF), 8.79, (6.31) = Average is 8.17
3x3 One Handed: (52.36), (42.45), 46.09, 47.06, 50.41 = Average is 47.86
2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, DNF Mean is DNF


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 9, 2016)

*3BLD *DNF(50.77),DNF(33.11), 33.83=33.83


----------



## Awder (Sep 10, 2016)

2x2: 8.77 = 13.39, 6.34, 6.59, (4.68), (DNF)
3x3: 20.81 = (28.61), 18.90, 19.58, (18.04), 23.97
4x4: 1:37.85 = 1:31.71, (1:42.71), (1:26.86), 1:41.63, 1:40.22
Pyraminx: 9.06 = (12.90), 8.87, 8.76, 9.56, (8.11)
2x2-4x4 Relay: 2:20.57


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 10, 2016)

*2x2*: 13.91, 13.72, 15.61, (19.81,) (7.93) = *14.41
3x3*: (27.47,) (20.79,) 22.33, 24.25, 27.31 = *24.63* // PB single and PB average within Weekly Comp
*4x4*: (2:20.60,) 1:55.05, 1:51.85, 1:55.68, (1:40.70) = *1:54.19* // PB average within Weekly Comp
*5x5*: 3:37.53, (3:39.48,) 3:29.79, 3:20.18, (3:17.94) = *3:29.17
6x6*: (7:26.15,) 6:31.30, 6:46.68, 6:37.49, (6:29.63) = *6:38.49* // all-time PB single (twice) and all-time PB average
*7x7*: 11:21.88, (8:52.41,) 10:08.24, (14:45.01,) 11:09.69 = *10:53.27* // all-time PB single by 34 secs and all-time PB average by 5 secs
*3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, 9:53.87 = *9:53.87* // not fussed about the time as it's my *first ever success, yes!!!!
3x3 OH*: 1:06.75, 1:14.70, (55.17,) (1:16.77,) 1:02.08 = *1:07.84* // all-time PB single and average by 8 secs each
*3x3 MtS*: (3:26.54,) 3:33.27, 5:56.64, 3:39.32, (DNF) = *4:23.08
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:18.25* // PB by 18 secs
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:28.31
Clock*: 18.23, 17.07, (30.78,) 17.55, (16.90) = *17.62* // PB single within Weekly Comp, all-time PB average by 6 secs
*Pyraminx*: 28.74, 26.40, (36.65,) (18.16,) 26.23 = *27.12* // all-time PB average by 6 secs (don't do this puzzle much)
*FMC*: 54



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
F' U2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 // cross
L U' L' F U F' // BO
R U R' U B' U B2 U' B' // GR
U2 R U R' B' U B // GO
F' U' F // BR
y' R B' R' U' R U B U' R' // OLL
y R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // G-perm
U // AUF


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 10, 2016)

*MBLD: 31/40 1:00:00 *


----------



## shreyasatre (Sep 10, 2016)

3x3x3: 21.91, 22.60, 21.07, 19.58, 22.89 = *21.86*
3x3x3 OH: 48.65, 35.88, 35.09, 45.15, 47.74 = *42.62*


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 11, 2016)

megaminx: 1:32.59, 1:41.74, 1:37.42, 1:41.85, 1:27.43 = 1:37.25
pyraminx: 6.46, 6.20, 5.12, 3.96, 3.23 = 5.10
clock: 14.01, 12.17, 22.77, 11.05, 11.82 = 12.67 (shame there is a counting 14)
sq1: 17.13, 20.33+, 10.78, 26.57, 26.65 = 21.35 (20.68 without +2), wtf were these scrambles.


----------



## Roman (Sep 11, 2016)

4x4x4 Blindfolded: 2:42.33[52.39], 2:39.70[49.29], *1:57.62*[49.50]


Spoiler: 1:57 video


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 11, 2016)

Can you delete my results? The ones from a few weeks back got re-entered from reloading the page, but I'm not competing this week


----------



## muchacho (Sep 12, 2016)

*2x2:* 6.06, 5.65, (DNF), (3.30), 5.19 = *5.63 *
*3x3:* 23.84, (20.05), (25.65), 20.06, 23.91 = *22.60*


----------



## Alea (Sep 12, 2016)

2x2: 8.02, (11.89+),7.86, (5.11), 5.88 => *7.25*
2H: 19.05, 19.04, (25.69), 20.34, (18.51) => *19.48*
4x4:1:28.77, 1:28.46, 1:24.09, (1:41.31), (1:08.80) => *1:27.11*
5x5: (5:42.78), (3:55.55), 5:02.26, 5:05.85, 4:47.14 => *4:58.42*
OH: (27.24), (50.45), 30.86, 40.30, 27.78 => *32.99*
2-4 Relay: *2:23.86*
2-5 Relay: *5:42.16*
Mega: (3:20.86), 3:06.10, 2:50.02, (2:31.62), 2:53.85 => *2:56.66*
Pyra: 10.44, 8.79, (11.00), 8.85, (8.64) => *9.37*
Skewb: 15.32, (21.41), 15.52, 19.62, (13.82) => *16.83*

There's a problem with the 4th skewb scramble (a D followed by a D'):


Mike Hughey said:


> *4. *D' R U' D L' U D' D U' D' U'


----------



## Bogdan (Sep 13, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (4.37), 5.42, (7.37), 6.12, 4.68-> *5.41
3x3x3:* 16.94, (19.40), 15.62, 18.75, (14.53)-> *17.10
4x4x4:* 1:21.87, 1:15.07, 1:14.79, (1:13.06), (1:24.82)-> *1:17.24
5x5x5:* 2:36.16, (2:19.36), 2:32.97, 2:31.84, (2:38.76)-> *2:33.66
7x7x7:* 8:45.27, 7:58.71, (9:08.40), 8:19.00, (7:37.89)-> *8:20.99
2x2x2BLD:* 1:39.56, 49.66, 57.89-> *49.66
3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 4:04.53, 4:03.74-> *4:03.74
MBLD: 1/2, 10:18
3x3x3OH:* (41.92), 32.55, (23.65), 30.58, 38.28-> *33.80
3x3 MTS:* 1:52.10, 2:20.13, (1:25.14), (DNF), 1:26.03-> *1:52.75
234*-> *1:35.98
2345*-> *4:30.94
megaminx:* 2:35.88, (2:34.47), 2:39.20, 2:43.25, (2:44.41)-> *2:39.44
sq-1:* (44.23), 36.93, 38.82, 42.54, (34.20)-> *39.43
skewb:* (6.89), 7.75, 10.76, (13.43), 9.14-> *9.22

FMC:* 29 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D' L F L F' L B' U' B D' B' U B L2 D L' D' L2 D2 L' F D' L' U' L F' U2 L' U

on invers:

premove: D
U' L U2 F L' U //2x2x2
L D F' //2x2x3
L D' //f2l-1
D'(cancelled) L2 D L D' L2 * D L' F L' F' L' //orient edges
undo premove: D

insertion: * B' U' B D B' U B D' (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## sqAree (Sep 13, 2016)

*2x2:* 4.01, 4.43, (5.90), (2.77), 3.76 = *4.07
3x3:* 16.63, 14.08, (13.85), (18.29), 17.72 = *16.14
4x4:* 1:23.53, (1:36.73), 1:26.42, 1:28.83, (1:19.14) = *1:26.27
5x5:* (3:14.70), 3:26.91, 3:29.14, 3:22.58, (3:38.46) = *3:26.21
6x6:* 8:33.28, 8:46.73, 8:58.39, (10:23.33), (8:03.54) = *8:46.14* //pb single and ao5 by more than one minute
*2BLD:* 1:13.05, DNF(40.06), 1:02.32 = *1:02.32
3BLD:* DNF(3:30.91), DNF(4:22.77), DNF(5:30.55) = *DNF* //first attempt was 3 edges and would have been pb
*MBLD:* 0/2, 16:52 = *DNF
OH:* (26.47), 30.89, 27.58, 28.01, (33.44) = *28.83
Feet:* (4:22.86), 4:16.31, 3:47.94+, 3:29.71, (3:20.43+) = *3:51.33* //pb single and ao5
*MTS:* 1:41.60, 1:33.44, (3:12.12), 1:52.05, (1:32.99) = *1:42.37* //pb single and ao5
*2-4:* *1:42.21* //pb
*2-5:* *5:40.12
Mega:* 3:21.06, (2:53.71), 2:54.68, (3:25.72), 3:22.74 = *3:12.83
Pyra:* 11.79, 9.21, 8.43, (14.13), (6.87) = *9.81
FMC:* *35
*


Spoiler: solution



(F2 L R2 D R2 D) //2x2x2 (6/6)
F2 U' F U F' L F2 //2x2x3 (7/13)
(L2 U2 L' F' L2 F L') //F2L-1 (7/20)
B2 R B R' B U' //2 flipped corners (6/26)

Skeleton: F2 U' F U F' L F2 B2 R B @ R' B U' L F' L2 F L U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 L' F2 (26 moves)

@ = B' L # B R' B' L' B R
# = [L F2 L', B']

Solution: F2 U' F U F' L F2 B2 R L2 F2 L' B' L F2 L' B2 R' B' L' B2 U' L F' L2 F L U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 L' F2 (35 moves, cancelled 7)


----------



## okayama (Sep 13, 2016)

*FMC*: 25 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 R2 F' R' D' L2 U2 D' R L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 U2
Solution: D R' B2 L U B' U2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 L2 F D R2 D' L' D R2 D2 L' U2 R'

Here is 15 min backup solution (26 moves).

(Inverse)

c/e pairs: R
c/e pair: U2
1st square: L D
2nd square: L F'
3rd square: R'
c/e pair: L2
Expand block: B2 U
F2L minus 1 slot: R B2 L' D B
All but 3 corners: D' R * D2 R' D

Insert at *: R' B' R F R' B R F'

In the remaining time, I found the following solution.

(Inverse)

c/e pairs: R
c/e pair: U2
1st square: L D
2nd square: L + F'
3rd square: R'
c/e pair: L2 (same as above)
Orient edges: B2 * U2 B
Finish F2L: U' L' B2 R
All but 4 corners: D'

Insert at *: B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R'
Insert at +: L' D R2 D' L D R2 D'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 13, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Can you delete my results? The ones from a few weeks back got re-entered from reloading the page, but I'm not competing this week


OK, done.

@Alea: You have entered two different sets om results here and on the automatic site.
I count that or should I count this instead?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 13, 2016)

Roman said:


> 4x4x4 Blindfolded: 2:42.33[52.39], 2:39.70[49.29], *1:57.62*[49.50]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1:57 video


Congrats! Very good. My result calculation program told me this was an impossible result .
(I have to change its limits from 2:00 to what? 1:45?)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 13, 2016)

Results: congrats to Keroma, charlesmgb5 and FastCubeMaster

*2x2x2*(37)

 1.58 WACWCA
 2.08 charlesmgb5
 2.32 G2013
 2.68 Rcuber123
 2.80 hssandwich
 2.86 cuberkid10
 3.39 pantu2000
 3.83 JakeAK
 3.84 FastCubeMaster
 3.95 TcubesAK
 4.07 sqAree
 4.17 DGCubes
 4.68 Torch
 5.38 Keroma12
 5.41 Bogdan
 5.63 muchacho
 5.76 LostGent
 6.30 LipeCarneiro
 6.50 Thecuberrr
 7.43 h2f
 7.81 EliPuzzler
 7.95 Bubbagrub
 8.05 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.14 Javier
 8.17 Abhay Singh Tomar
 8.26 kamilprzyb
 8.35 1davey29
 8.77 Awder
 8.80 Alea
 9.21 arbivara
 11.01 RyuKagamine
 11.83 Jacck
 14.25 jojo1189
 14.25 username...
 14.41 Shaky Hands
 15.14 One Wheel
 18.55 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(41)

 8.28 charlesmgb5
 10.24 cuberkid10
 10.48 hssandwich
 10.99 Keroma12
 11.09 G2013
 11.34 pantu2000
 11.81 JustinTimeCuber
 12.29 FastCubeMaster
 12.33 JakeAK
 12.63 Torch
 13.34 TcubesAK
 14.03 Ninos Tsomak
 14.34 YoAkshYo
 14.48 LostGent
 16.14 sqAree
 16.42 TheSilverBeluga
 17.10 Bogdan
 17.69 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.39 h2f
 19.59 Alea
 19.67 Thecuberrr
 20.82 Awder
 21.50 EliPuzzler
 21.51 [email protected]
 21.86 shreyasatre
 22.60 muchacho
 22.80 LipeCarneiro
 24.19 hagner
 24.63 Shaky Hands
 25.09 Javier
 25.28 Abhay Singh Tomar
 26.14 kamilprzyb
 26.85 Bubbagrub
 33.03 arbivara
 33.10 username...
 33.28 theos
 34.11 One Wheel
 34.44 RyuKagamine
 36.81 Jacck
 37.90 1davey29
 38.01 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 38.11 cuberkid10
 44.57 G2013
 47.04 charlesmgb5
 50.50 Torch
 51.20 Keroma12
 52.25 FastCubeMaster
 1:14.14 YoAkshYo
 1:14.71 LipeCarneiro
 1:16.27 Thecuberrr
 1:17.24 Bogdan
 1:23.82 h2f
 1:25.01 LostGent
 1:26.26 sqAree
 1:32.34 Alea
 1:37.85 Awder
 1:39.92 Bubbagrub
 1:52.57 One Wheel
 1:54.19 Shaky Hands
 1:59.05 RyuKagamine
 2:04.35 Jacck
 2:56.46 theos
 3:16.55 username...
 4:41.29 arbivara
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:23.84 cuberkid10
 1:25.25 charlesmgb5
 1:31.26 Keroma12
 1:41.04 FastCubeMaster
 1:44.56 Torch
 2:33.66 Bogdan
 3:07.27 Jacck
 3:26.21 sqAree
 3:29.17 Shaky Hands
 3:51.99 RyuKagamine
 4:05.25 MatsBergsten
 4:18.62 One Wheel
 5:15.77 Alea
 8:26.23 arbivara
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:56.03 Keroma12
 3:01.98 cuberkid10
 3:16.59 Torch
 4:18.38 FastCubeMaster
 5:49.49 Jacck
 6:06.55 RyuKagamine
 6:38.49 Shaky Hands
 7:40.54 One Wheel
 8:46.13 sqAree
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:36.30 Keroma12
 8:13.48 Jacck
 8:20.99 Bogdan
 8:36.89 RyuKagamine
10:53.27 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 16.71 charlesmgb5
 19.29 JakeAK
 20.41 pantu2000
 20.98 YoAkshYo
 23.16 Torch
 23.85 FastCubeMaster
 24.25 cuberkid10
 27.50 Keroma12
 28.83 sqAree
 32.71 Alea
 32.98 G2013
 33.80 Bogdan
 38.43 DGCubes
 39.64 LipeCarneiro
 42.92 shreyasatre
 44.60 Bubbagrub
 47.85 Abhay Singh Tomar
 49.28 Thecuberrr
 49.46 [email protected]
 54.84 LostGent
 1:06.68 RyuKagamine
 1:07.84 Shaky Hands
 1:16.93 One Wheel
 1:23.13 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 3:11.00 Jacck
 3:51.32 sqAree
 5:34.38 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 4.81 WACWCA
 7.32 hssandwich
 7.67 charlesmgb5
 11.88 JakeAK
 13.62 Rcuber123
 14.25 G2013
 20.16 kamilprzyb
 23.93 h2f
 31.42 Keroma12
 47.97 FastCubeMaster
 48.40 MatsBergsten
 49.66 Bogdan
 51.13 Deri Nata Wijaya
 51.58 Jacck
 1:02.32 sqAree
 1:56.40 One Wheel
 2:19.76 RyuKagamine
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF Abhay Singh Tomar
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 33.83 Daniel Lin
 46.02 hssandwich
 1:06.66 MatsBergsten
 1:20.30 G2013
 1:24.85 charlesmgb5
 1:25.75 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:26.23 kamilprzyb
 1:41.27 h2f
 1:53.73 Keroma12
 2:43.93 Jacck
 3:05.05 FastCubeMaster
 3:21.96 YoAkshYo
 4:03.74 Bogdan
 9:53.87 Shaky Hands
 DNF sqAree
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 1:57.62 Roman
 6:26.42 MatsBergsten
 8:06.06 Keroma12
 DNF Jacck
 DNF G2013
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:25.64 MatsBergsten
24:35.18 Jacck
 DNF Keroma12
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

37:16.43 Keroma12
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

31/40 (60:00)  the super cuber
9/10 (44:42)  MatsBergsten
12/16 (51:13)  Deri Nata Wijaya
19/32 (58:31)  kamilprzyb
7/10 (51:59)  Jacck
10/16 (53:09)  Keroma12
1/2 ( 5:14)  charlesmgb5
1/2 (10:18)  Bogdan
0/2 (16:52)  sqAree
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 53.69 G2013
 1:09.70 Keroma12
 1:21.72 charlesmgb5
 1:42.36 sqAree
 1:52.75 Bogdan
 2:06.85 Jacck
 4:23.08 Shaky Hands
 DNF Torch
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 59.73 cuberkid10
 1:07.33 Torch
 1:07.91 G2013
 1:11.20 Keroma12
 1:14.53 FastCubeMaster
 1:35.98 Bogdan
 1:42.21 sqAree
 2:02.06 Thecuberrr
 2:04.71 Alea
 2:18.25 Shaky Hands
 2:20.57 Awder
 2:42.53 Jacck
 2:57.24 One Wheel
 3:07.22 RyuKagamine
 3:08.87 charlesmgb5
 4:08.46 username...
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:45.31 charlesmgb5
 3:01.55 Keroma12
 3:05.14 FastCubeMaster
 4:30.94 Bogdan
 5:40.12 sqAree
 5:42.16 Alea
 5:46.83 RyuKagamine
 6:28.31 Shaky Hands
 6:30.53 Jacck
 7:16.43 One Wheel
*Magic*(1)

 3.88 Torch
*Master Magic*(1)

 8.10 Torch
*Skewb*(14)

 6.53 Torch
 6.60 cuberkid10
 7.99 DGCubes
 8.62 FastCubeMaster
 9.22 Bogdan
 9.55 charlesmgb5
 10.00 h2f
 15.32 Alea
 16.99 Bubbagrub
 18.25 Keroma12
 24.04 Jacck
 24.32 RyuKagamine
 25.47 jojo1189
 26.72 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(7)

 10.08 charlesmgb5
 12.67 pyr14
 17.62 Shaky Hands
 18.19 Torch
 24.93 Jacck
 28.80 FastCubeMaster
 46.02 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.84 DGCubes
 5.08 Jake Donnelly
 5.09 pyr14
 5.79 FastCubeMaster
 5.80 TcubesAK
 6.02 charlesmgb5
 6.38 Torch
 6.55 cuberkid10
 8.57 Thecuberrr
 9.06 Awder
 9.69 Alea
 9.81 sqAree
 9.89 Keroma12
 17.30 Jacck
 21.01 jojo1189
 21.01 username...
 22.39 RyuKagamine
 27.12 Shaky Hands
 41.44 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(11)

 57.60 KGB
 1:20.76 charlesmgb5
 1:37.25 pyr14
 1:59.00 LipeCarneiro
 2:19.86 Keroma12
 2:21.63 FastCubeMaster
 2:39.44 Bogdan
 2:54.67 Alea
 3:12.83 sqAree
 3:22.03 RyuKagamine
 4:55.88 theos
*Square-1*(13)

 12.14 Raptor56
 16.09 cuberkid10
 19.26 DGCubes
 20.87 charlesmgb5
 21.34 pyr14
 25.89 Torch
 25.94 FastCubeMaster
 32.58 Thecuberrr
 36.50 LipeCarneiro
 39.43 Bogdan
 44.06 Bubbagrub
 1:23.95 Keroma12
 1:39.95 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 okayama
29 hssandwich
29 Bogdan
31 Keroma12
34 charlesmgb5
35 sqAree
38 G2013
44 theos
52 RyuKagamine
54 Shaky Hands
60 kamilprzyb
DNF  Jacck

*Contest results*

347 Keroma12
306 charlesmgb5
245 FastCubeMaster
226 cuberkid10
219 Bogdan
218 Jacck
213 Torch
204 sqAree
203 G2013
147 kamilprzyb
138 hssandwich
128 MatsBergsten
122 Alea
121 Shaky Hands
118 RyuKagamine
114 JakeAK
111 Deri Nata Wijaya
110 Thecuberrr
109 h2f
98 pantu2000
97 LipeCarneiro
93 DGCubes
92 the super cuber
88 YoAkshYo
81 TcubesAK
80 LostGent
70 Bubbagrub
69 Awder
63 One Wheel
61 WACWCA
54 Rcuber123
53 pyr14
45 Abhay Singh Tomar
43 muchacho
41 EliPuzzler
38 JustinTimeCuber
37 theos
34 shreyasatre
34 username...
33 arbivara
33 Ninos Tsomak
31 [email protected]
31 Javier
29 TheSilverBeluga
22 okayama
20 Jake Donnelly
20 Daniel Lin
18 1davey29
17 Raptor56
17 hagner
17 jojo1189
15 KGB
13 Roman


----------



## Roman (Sep 13, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Congrats! Very good. My result calculation program told me this was an impossible result .
> (I have to change its limits from 2:00 to what? 1:45?)



Thanks!
I'm know that at least two persons (Kaijun and Oliver) did sub-1:45 at home, so not sure about the limits


----------



## h2f (Sep 13, 2016)

Roman said:


> Thanks!
> I'm know that at least two persons (Kaijun and Oliver) did sub-1:45 at home, so not sure about the limits



Someone from China and not Kaijun (I dont remeber the nickname now) also did sub 1:45.

Edit: sorry Im wrong. It was Chunjie Shan and he did sub 1:50.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 13, 2016)

It doesn't affect placing, but my time for the 2-5 relay was 7:16.43, not 10:57. 10.57 was my split for 2x2. I'm guessing in the future I should just post the total time, not splits, to avoid that issue?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 13, 2016)

Wooooo 3rd!


----------



## Alea (Sep 13, 2016)

My 2-5 relay result is wrong, I didn't DNF, is it possible to change it?


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 13, 2016)

I think the first time I competed was back in 2010, but this is the first time I've won.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 14, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> It doesn't affect placing, but my time for the 2-5 relay was 7:16.43, not 10:57. 10.57 was my split for 2x2. I'm guessing in the future I should just post the total time, not splits, to avoid that issue?



Or write the splits after the total time . I'll fix it now. (I removed the splits from 2-4 but forgot 2-5)

@Alea: of course that too.... The DNF came from the auto site, next time just post one set of times 

@Keroma: perhaps because of big bld, worth many points...


----------



## Alea (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah, I'm sorry, at the first comp I participated (the 35th) I posted my time too late and it counted for this one... It won't happen again.


----------

